# maximum gap between panels



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

in your opinion, what should be the maximum recommended gap width between adjacent panels in

1. vertical application (wall)

2. horizontal application (ceiling)

?

i have heard but not confirmed that 3/8" should be the most. i understand that a ceiling gap must be smaller because there is more gravity exposure than on a wall.

ideas?

thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1 there should not be a gap.
Anymore then 1/4 it would be best to fill with hot mud before taping.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

hot mud?


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i mean, mud is mud, i didn't know it could be made hot.

i understand that any gap should be filled with mud. my question was how much of a gap is "mudable" before you decide that not even mud could fix it and you should just put a new panel to make a closer gap.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

amakarevic said:


> i mean, mud is mud, i didn't know it could be made hot.
> 
> i understand that any gap should be filled with mud. my question was how much of a gap is "mudable" before you decide that not even mud could fix it and you should just put a new panel to make a closer gap.


I'd say 1/4" maximum gap. 
Hot mud= powder setting type compound/mud that needs to be mixed with water. Much stronger then premix bucket mud. :yes:


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks a lot. question fully answered


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

There is 20, 45, and 90. What is the diff?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

How many min. you have before it becomes a rock.


----------

